# NBA Conference Finals



## BA142 (May 30, 2012)

Anybody else watching?

Spurs have been my pick to win the title since March when they got Diaw and Jackson. They are a DEEP team.

People may think i'm crazy but I think Boston can win if Bosh doesn't come back...then again i've been a big Boston fan since 1998 so I'm a little biased...

Boston had a nice first half, Rondo is killing it. C's need to be hitting at all cylinders to compete with the Heat+Officials


----------



## nastynate420 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah Spurs are gonna be tough to beat! You got Duncan feeling fresh because of the short season this year! 
I gotta disagree with you about boston! 
Im rooting for the Heat but if Bosch come back I think its gonna throw Wade and Lebron off. They are playing goood now and when Bosch gets back Wade and Lebron are gonna have to give up the ball to Bosch It'll throw the whole chemistry off for a bit! 
Rondo is killing right now! So is Chalmers tho!


----------



## BA142 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I feel you on that man. Realistically I know it's a long shot for Boston to win, but I'm a Celtics fan so i'm holding out hope 

Pierce is looking better today. He's been slow the last few games....

Chalmers is underrated...but he can't really dish it out like most point guards. He's a pretty good scorer but he needs to work on distributing the ball better


----------



## BA142 (May 30, 2012)

LeGay has already shot 20 free throws.

Fuck that!


----------



## pplayer104 (May 30, 2012)

My Celtics are gonna win .. were going to trash the heat !

Lebron cant even make a free throw


----------



## BA142 (May 30, 2012)

D Wade is such a fucking faggot. I wonder how many times a day Lebron fornicates with Wade.

Fucking floppers....


----------



## pplayer104 (May 30, 2012)

I give it to Rondo. One of the greats. made it rain out there.


----------



## nastynate420 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah Rondo tore it up!! .... but Chalmers 22 pts were huge! ... if the heat didnt miss so many freethrows it wouldnt have been close! 
It took em long enough to call rondos basket a 2 pointer and the 2nd to last 3 Rondo made I think his foot was on the line as well. Havent had a good look at it yet tho. Refs did miss that rake of Rondos eyes on that drive tho!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 30, 2012)

I just came in to say "FUCK YEAH MY HOME TEAM IS BEASTING"

I'm from sa btw.


----------



## kizphilly (May 31, 2012)

fuck boston time for lebron to get that ring lol


----------



## Elzabob (Jun 1, 2012)

pplayer104 said:


> I give it to Rondo. One of the greats. made it rain out there.


Rajan all day baby!


----------



## Lovemysourd (Jun 1, 2012)

Watchin game 3 of the MIA- BOS series....damn rondo making some amazing passes ...MIA still gonna win the series though


----------



## BA142 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovemysourd said:


> Watchin game 3 of the MIA- BOS series....damn rondo making some amazing passes ...MIA still gonna win the series though


It looks that way, but the Boston fan in me will never give up hope!

Game 3 is looking like a Boston win, can't say i'm surprised....Boston is looking much better today.


----------



## StonersNight (Jun 3, 2012)

definitely ready to see miami take it all the way finally...thats my fuckin team lol the heat bout to take the whole championship


----------



## pplayer104 (Jun 3, 2012)

Boston is about to show you why its the true Beast of the East


----------



## pplayer104 (Jun 3, 2012)

lets fucking go!!!!!! CELTICS win!!


----------



## BA142 (Jun 3, 2012)

pplayer104 said:


> Boston is about to show you why its the true Beast of the East


hell yeah  Rondo is a fuckin baller....BEAST

[video=youtube;MT0SHEIOyCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT0SHEIOyCk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 4, 2012)

Rondo gonna be a beast in a couple of years. He's already in my top five. I do not like the heat. Seem like they all gathered up to help lebron get a ring.


----------



## BA142 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate the Heat with a fiery passion. D Wade is such a faggot now that he teamed up with Legay


C's got this...lets go baby


----------



## pplayer104 (Jun 5, 2012)

i need to smoke a fatty after that win


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 5, 2012)

pplayer104 said:


> i need to smoke a fatty after that win


fuck yah bro, that shit was intense. the truth bangin a three in bron's face..........i fucking pissed myself


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 5, 2012)

..........


----------



## BA142 (Jun 6, 2012)

tomahawk2406 said:


> View attachment 2200960..........


lmao I hate the heat, but the answer is Joel Anthony or Ronny Turiaf....Haters know the Heat better than fans!


Glad to see my Sonics go to the finals!......errrrrrr.....I mean the Thunder


----------



## Growman3001 (Jun 6, 2012)

BA142 said:


> lmao I hate the heat, but the answer is Joel Anthony or Ronny Turiaf....Haters know the Heat better than fans!
> 
> 
> Glad to see my Sonics go to the finals!......errrrrrr.....I mean the Thunder


Really? Still calling them the Sonics? The franchise moved a few years ago, get over it... You act like a team never moved to another city before...


----------



## SeaBeeDee (Jun 6, 2012)

Seattle needs an nba and NHL squadron


----------



## BA142 (Jun 6, 2012)

Growman3001 said:


> Really? Still calling them the Sonics? The franchise moved a few years ago, get over it... You act like a team never moved to another city before...


Chill out man, I was just kidding around lol 

I really don't care, I've been a Celtic fan since 98' (when they drafted Pierce)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2012)

SeaBeeDee said:


> Seattle needs an nba and NHL squadron


The Coyotes would be a nice fit there.


----------



## matt1420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bostons gonna beat miami tonight, then their old ass's are win in 7 against, I thought the spurs..... Regardless C's in 7 in the finals!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 7, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Chill out man, I was just kidding around lol
> 
> I really don't care, I've been a Celtic fan since 98' (when they drafted Pierce)



ahhh those were the days, antoine walker, tony battie,kenny anderson, danna barros............as much as they blew for years, i still loved watching them. my dad loved to hate them because of the 80's. he would curse them out every game, but make sure to watch every game.


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Jun 7, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Chill out man, I was just kidding around lol
> 
> I really don't care, I've been a Celtic fan since 98' (when they drafted Pierce)


ive been a celtics fan ever since 88' (when i was born in new england)


----------



## BA142 (Jun 7, 2012)

ControlledEnviorment said:


> ive been a celtics fan ever since 88' (when i was born in new england)


Yeah I was a Sonic fan until they traded GP and moved to OKC....now it's all Boston since I don't have a home team to root for


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 8, 2012)

OKC is winning it all 
But its going to go 7 
I'm calling it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha celtics out 
Heat in


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 9, 2012)

GO BLAZERS! 


lol /sadface.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 10, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Haha celtics out
> Heat in


Lemme fix this for you:

Heat make finals by taking advantage of a shitty conference.

OKC in 6.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 10, 2012)

heat got this


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 10, 2012)

Lebron gon choke like always, if Bosh don't step up Okc WILL win

I've always been a Kevin Durant fan so I'm going for OKC


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 10, 2012)

really i could care less who win sixers got this next year lol


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope OKC beats the heat I want Durant to have a title before LEBRICK!


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm from Cleveland, so I would just like to hear that Lebron lost, again. Will not be tuning in unless I happen to be out and need to pretend I give a fuck about sports to try and get some broad to sleep with me, in which case I will be a life long basketball fan.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 11, 2012)

swagger son


billybob420 said:


> I'm from Cleveland, so I would just like to hear that Lebron lost, again. Will not be tuning in unless I happen to be out and need to pretend I give a fuck about sports to try and get some broad to sleep with me, in which case I will be a life long basketball fan.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

thunder got this one easy...6 games at most...miami fires it shitty coach in a month


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 12, 2012)

Durant to get finals MVP or maybe James Harden as he is the outlying factor in this particular matchup!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 17, 2012)

Man this game 3 is so back and forth I am hoping OKC gets it done in Miami tonight I want to see lebron cry so badly!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2012)

Game 2 was bullshit, phantom fouls on durant and miami barely squeaks by, tonight more bullshit calls on durant..refs are fixing this shit.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 17, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Durant to get finals MVP or maybe James Harden as he is the outlying factor in this particular matchup!



james harden is the best story in the nba. i fucking loved that kid in arizona, i make sure he is on my fantasy team every fucking year. next year he's gonna be a hot pick though..........


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a good game


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2012)

I watched Harden at ASU and I never thought he would last in the pros, his jumper was bad..it has gotten much better but he had a horrible fucking game tonight.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 18, 2012)

Harden is clutch as hell! Fear the beard he is a beast!


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 21, 2012)

Miami Heat won 121 to 106 Oklahoma City Thunder


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 21, 2012)

No rings James finally earned a new nickname today


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Honestly there are a lot worse pro athletes out there. I just look at the "decision" as a brain fart. He probably thought he was doing a nice thing by raising money for those kids, but didn't realize how bad he hurt the other fans. I'm a Lebron fan, not an NBA, or miami fan. I know there are a ton of us out there too. He is a special player and people should enjoy it while he is around.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 21, 2012)

He's a good player but a salty loser ....
Hope this championship humbles him some

I actually fell asleep and didn't get a chance to see the end of the game and the trophy ceremony.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> He's a good player but a salty loser ....
> Hope this championship humbles him some
> 
> I actually fell asleep and didn't get a chance to see the end of the game and the trophy ceremony.


Not sure I can blame him. We all grow and mature. I was thinking about Durant sticking around shaking his hand at the end, and how Lebron left after the one series last year without being humble. I'm a month younger than him so I understand still growing mentally. I'm sure being OCD about your job, and then not accomplishing what you set out to probably really upsets you, but I see in my own job I have grown emotionally too. I had an argument with a person today, I ended it by saying I didn't even want to discuss it anymore (because obviously we didn't agree, agree to disagree sort of thing), he is quite older than me, but he still threw in "well you're wrong", and left LOL. Some people aren't going to like you for whatever reason, and sometimes you think someone is wrong and they think you're wrong. I don't know, but I'm not going to dwell on it. Live and learn.


----------



## coughee420 (Jun 22, 2012)

The reffing in that series was more than obtuse..


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 22, 2012)

I totally agree with you!! Okc did not get alot of calls the whole series I dont really know what to think!


coughee420 said:


> The reffing in that series was more than obtuse..


----------



## smok3h (Jun 27, 2012)

coughee420 said:


> The reffing in that series was more than obtuse..


I approve of your usage of "obtuse."


----------

